# Rugby Fife Show



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We had a wonderful weekend at the cat show. All 5 cats did well both days 
Willow got Best in Show Pet both days. 
She now has enough points to claim her Gold Title. She also has 12 Best in Shows. 10 are needed to claim the title of DSM ( both pedigree & non pedigree cats can claim this) DSM is a Distinguished Merit Award which can only be claimed after the cat has 10 or more Best in Shows over a period of 2 years or more. We have been told, Willow is the 1st Household Pet in the UK to do this and get to the Gold award 

Angel got her last 2 certificates to claim the tiltle of Grand International Premier 

Elise got her last 2 certificates to claim her International Champion

Loki & Mogwai on both days got EX1 in their kitten classes
Plus they both got the Best in Variety.  
We are really proud of them all*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

God you sounded like they'd just done you proud on txt, not blown the show away!!  lol xx

Huge congrats hunny, well happy for ya  xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Lou *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*well done wendy so it was a great weekend for you all 

CONGRATULATIONS *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Linda. Yea, fab weekend*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks De*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!! What a fantastic weekend for you and you're fur kids well done Wendy, im sure you're feeling so proud for all you achieved .You're cats are a credit to you hon ..once again well done. chat soon..............Chris


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, Thanks Chris. I am over the moon with what they achieved this weekend*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

What a fantastic weekend :thumbup:
I'm so pleased for you 
_huge Congratulations!!!!_:dita::thumbup:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, Thanks a lot May*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To you their devoted slave Selks:thumbup: and of course to your richly deserving and gorgeous cats
GRAND INTERNATIONAL PREMIER ANGEL:thumbup:
INTERNATIONAL CHAMPION ELISE:thumbup:
LOKI FOR BEST IN VARIETY:thumbup:
MOGWI ALSO FOR BEST IN VARIETY:thumbup:
WILLOW FOR BEST IN SHOW:thumbup:
A fabulous wkened indeed Selks,am really pleased for you all


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, thats nice, Thanks a lot Kelly*


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations !!!! :thumbup:*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Janet *


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your wonderful show results. It's rare to have a DSM so you should be so proud!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You Inge. We are very proud of her*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations Well done


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thank You DK*


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well done on your show results, you must be so proud of your gang. 

Izzie


----------



## Tobycatlover (Jul 12, 2008)

Very well done, sounds like a brilliant day. Have never been to an FB show, are they big? Is it like the Supreme I visited last week? Loads of cats there, never seen so many!

Toby


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Izzy & Toby.
No Toby the Supreme is very big. The normal shows arn't like that. 
FIFe shows are different to GCCF ones*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Woop Woop!! Congratulations to you Wendy & your beautiful furry gang!!

You must be very proud & so you should be very well deserved wins I am over the moon for you!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Could have sworn I had replied to this one :confused5:

But anyway CONGRATULATIONS all round!!! You must be so proud of your furbabes :thumbup:

Lou
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahh, Thanks Charmain & Lou *


----------

